# Anybody looking for land in Echols or Clinch County



## Streetsweeper (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been beating the bushes (I am talking HAMMERING)trying to find some land to lease. Well............someone got me some info. (thanks btw) I found some but it is way-way down south, near Fargo, Ga. If you are interested just post up and I will send you the info I have. 

The land for lease has Deer, Turkey, Hogs, and Black Bear. It's killing me that it's just to far away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Now somebody find me a small track of land near Cartersville, I found some this morning in Middle, Ga. that I am going to lease. This time I hope to have my bases covered!!!!!!


----------



## chicken hawk (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey man send me the info you have...I'm looking for land to hunt down that way.

Thanks,
CH


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 2, 2009)

chicken hawk said:


> Hey man send me the info you have...I'm looking for land to hunt down that way.
> 
> Thanks,
> CH



send me an email address, I will just forward it on to you....


----------



## chicken hawk (Jan 2, 2009)

pm sent...


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 2, 2009)

email sent


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 2, 2009)

I may be interested in turkey hunting only


----------



## KuduMan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hunting Lease Near Fargo Ga*

Streetsweeper,

I am interest in the lease,  could you contact me at 561 685 0995, or email me at jamestnancy@bellsouth.net

Thank you,
Jim


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 2, 2009)

I will see if I can copy and paste, if not I will send an email to you.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 2, 2009)

KuduMan said:


> Streetsweeper,
> 
> I am interest in the lease,  could you contact me at 561 685 0995, or email me at jamestnancy@bellsouth.net
> 
> ...



I just forwarded the email I got, it is on its way to you. LMK if you get it.............


----------



## littlesmokie (Jan 2, 2009)

INTERRESTED ON THE INFO ON THE LEASE.bustersls@yahoo.com


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 3, 2009)

emails sent, lmk if you didn't get it.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 3, 2009)

littlesmokie said:


> INTERRESTED ON THE INFO ON THE LEASE.bustersls@yahoo.com



Just in case I sent it to you again.


----------



## chrisbolling19 (Jan 3, 2009)

can you send me the info on the land if u still have it  chrisbolling19@yahoo.com


----------



## Chuck Kamine (Jan 4, 2009)

Very interested, please call me 386-218-4718.

Chuck


----------



## Chuck Kamine (Jan 4, 2009)

I am very interested, please email me or call me.
386-218-4718
ckamine@cfl.rr.com
Deltona, Florida


----------



## stewart14 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am interested as well.

d1hjoyce@yahoo.com

Thanks

DJ


----------



## BIGMIKE70 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very interested. Please send me some info. Thanks!


----------



## dpcmcghee (Jan 5, 2009)

*i am interested in the lease please forward info thanks*



Streetsweeper said:


> I have been beating the bushes (I am talking HAMMERING)trying to find some land to lease. Well............someone got me some info. (thanks btw) I found some but it is way-way down south, near Fargo, Ga. If you are interested just post up and I will send you the info I have.
> 
> The land for lease has Deer, Turkey, Hogs, and Black Bear. It's killing me that it's just to far away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now somebody find me a small track of land near Cartersville, I found some this morning in Middle, Ga. that I am going to lease. This time I hope to have my bases covered!!!!!!



i am interested please forward info thanks


----------



## dpcmcghee (Jan 5, 2009)

i am very interested in the lease for myself and my dad please forward any info you have thanks


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2009)

If I have missed anybody shoot me a pm with an email address.


----------



## rlnixon219 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you still have this info could you please forward it to me. My e-mail is rlnixon219@bellsouth.net. 

Thanks. Roger


----------



## eaze2plze (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hunting in Echols Co*

Hey Street, if you have this info I would greatly appreciate it if you would forward it too me, thanx in advance.  My email is eaze2plze@hotmail.com or IM me.


----------



## eaze2plze (Jan 6, 2009)

*Hunting in Echols Co*

Hey Streetsweeper, if you have this info, could you please forward it too me.  My email address is eaze2plze@hotmail.com, thanx in advance


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 6, 2009)

eaze2plze........... the email is on its way.


----------



## BIGMIKE70 (Jan 7, 2009)

Send me some info. At michael.monroe@polk-fl.net. Thanks!!


----------



## Love2hunt (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love to have the info on this if you still have it.
Thanks
jonesfms@yahoo.com


----------



## rlnixon219 (Jan 7, 2009)

*lease info*

Hey streetsweeper. If you still have this info please send it to me at rlnixon219@bellsouth.net. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 8, 2009)

please forward info. to whiting06@yahoo.com thanks.


----------



## gatorbob (Jan 8, 2009)

*lease*

Please foward info to rjd38@tds.net  Thanks


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Interested*

Will you please forward me the info CHadx1981@aol.com


----------



## uturn (Jan 11, 2009)

*411*

can i get the info on the piece near fargo?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everybody I am having issues with my computer at home. I will send the info. to eveyone from work in the morning.


----------



## gfontela (Jan 12, 2009)

can u forward me the info too, at gfontela@ufl.edu. Thanks


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 12, 2009)

Did anyone get anything?


----------



## uturn (Jan 12, 2009)

*411*

Did not get anything.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 14, 2009)

I just sent them again, if you posted an email you got one. With the exception of 2 people, can't remember who they were. If you didn't get one, lmk. I just sent a ton again...............


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not the one with the land to lease, I got the info. from another board member. I contacted Jeff and he sent me the avail. leases, so since he tried to help me out I am returning the favor by trying to help him, get his land leased. If I have missed anyone let me know..............Thanks, Kevin


----------



## wilktj (Jan 19, 2009)

*Send me the info also*

Hi,  I would like someone to send me the info on the land in Clinch Count, GA as well.  I am really interested. My email is   t.wilkins@unf.edu  Thanks


----------



## rlnixon219 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd be interested in land inthis area. Send me the info please. rlnixon219@bellsouth.net    Thanks


----------



## oldtruckman (Jan 26, 2009)

do you still have this land if so email me the info   hesterlamar@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Clinch County*

Anyone looking to lease land in Clinch County? You need to PM me and let me give you the low down on Clinch County.  DO NOT sign a lease without hearing this !!!


----------

